
Testing in Django (part 2) - Model Mommy vs. Django Testing Fixtures - mjhea0
http://www.realpython.com/blog/python/testing-in-django-part-2-model-mommy-vs-django-testing-fixtures/#.Ug-bHRTbmXY.hackernews
======
michaelmior
I personally use Django Dynamic Fixture [1]. I've been pretty happy with it. I
find the syntax very readable.

[1] [https://github.com/paulocheque/django-dynamic-
fixture](https://github.com/paulocheque/django-dynamic-fixture)

------
vially
I've been using factory_boy until now but the ability to create multiple
instances [1] with one call is enough of a reason to try model_mommy on my
next project.

[1] - [https://github.com/vandersonmota/model_mommy#more-than-
one-i...](https://github.com/vandersonmota/model_mommy#more-than-one-instance)

------
fernandogrd
Model mommy has a beautiful api, creating recipes is also very simple.

